# Reparar Placa Galaxy ACE s5830l



## LUuZepp (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo en este pagina. Les comento

Tengo un celular Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830l, el problema es cuando cargo el celular de 0% a 100% en un maximo de 30 minutos y se descarga en el mismo tiempo.

Desarme el celular y procedi a medir el PIN DE CARGA y esta correcto, creo yo, mide 5.12V, medi el Conector de la Bateria, osea donde estan las tres patitas que conectan a la bateria, medí y registra 0.27V cuando en realidad deberia medir 4.2V (medi otros celulares y marcan eso) ahora.  Procedi a hacer PUENTES o JUMPERS sugeridos (ver figura) por otras comunidades, el que marco voltaje fue  4.33V, pero cuando pongo la bateria y enciendo el celular y lo pongo a cargar, el tactil se vuelve loco... empieza a funcionar solo.




Que sugieren ustedes? tuvieron el mismo problema? como lo repararon? que filtro debo cambiar? Como hago para encontrar lo que no tiene continuidad?

desde ya gracias....

Estas son algunas de las soluciones propuestas.


----------



## jorger (Mar 28, 2014)

Antes de meterle mano al hardware hubiera sido mejor pensar primero de todo, que podría ser cosa de software (si, a veces pasan cosas como esa por culpa del soft) o de la propia batería.
Una pregunta, tienes rooteado el móvil?
Saludos.


----------



## LUuZepp (Mar 28, 2014)

jorger dijo:


> Antes de meterle mano al hardware hubiera sido mejor pensar primero de todo, que podría ser cosa de software (si, a veces pasan cosas como esa por culpa del soft) o de la propia batería.
> Una pregunta, tienes rooteado el móvil?
> Saludos.



Hola Jorger, gracias por responder, el tema de software ya fue descartado,va a ser casi dos años que el celular esta con este problema, imaginate en esos casi dos años todas la posibles soluciones de software que intente, con decirte que estudie como cocinar una rom, Jajajja. Como te dije ya fue descartado. Hay componentes que no sirven y que necesitan ser reemplazados, el primero en remplazar va a ser el pin de carga, me dijeron que suele ponerse en corto circuito. Posteare cuando consiga cambiar el pin de carga por uno nuevo. 


Nuevamente, gracias por responder.


----------

